# YAHAR! Ye Scallywags all be needing a canon, so here be the first part of a prop canon build!



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Afternoon!

This week is a crazy adventure onto the high seas! I am a tiny bit later than my normal Saturday video release, but this one will be an amazing prop when finished, a realistic and very large canon prop. My wife is already protesting the base of this thing taking up a chunk of the living room, for good reason  Now to convince her why I should not sell this canon and leave it in the living room is going to be a harder prospect.

Hope you all have a good week! I'm off to start building the barrel of this monstrosity!


----------



## darryl (Oct 10, 2007)

AMAZING!! I can't think of one reason not to have this in your living room?!?! Thanks for sharing your awesome talents.


----------



## MadScientistBrew (May 4, 2021)

SamhainPropworks said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> This week is a crazy adventure onto the high seas! I am a tiny bit later than my normal Saturday video release, but this one will be an amazing prop when finished, a realistic and very large canon prop. My wife is already protesting the base of this thing taking up a chunk of the living room, for good reason  Now to convince her why I should not sell this canon and leave it in the living room is going to be a harder prospect.
> 
> ...


Absolutely brilliant! The wheels are by far my favorite. Can't wait for the next part!


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks all! I was a bit apprehensive about posting a multi-part prop build, though the project has some decent complexity to it and I wanted to make sure the nuances of the build were not glazed over. I agree, the wheels turned out so well, and the EVA foam metal ring acts as a much more resilient surface for contact with he ground that the styrofoam wheels. I already see me making a Minecart in the future using a similar wheel build. 

The canon barrel is sitting in my garage now, being assembled and I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas so I can drop it on the base.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## darryl (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't be apprehensive, just don't make us wait too long!


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh no waiting necessary! The barrel will be on the canon and available to watch on Saturday! I have been hard at work this week, as I want this thing built as much as everyone else . Though I am a bit concerned what the heck I am going to do with it when I am done...


----------



## darryl (Oct 10, 2007)

Stack of cannon balls next to it?


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Oddly enough, I am having trouble sourcing a ball locally to match the 6" bore size of the canon.. Though I have time, as I was planning that for part 3, which will be trimming it out with all the needed bells and whistles to make it into a really complete prop (Still looking for heavy rope locally as well)

I found some foam spheres on Amazon, but a stack of just 4 would be running almost $30.

Lots to consider


----------



## cadcoke5 (Feb 23, 2013)

Given the amount of work invested, I would hate to see a paper product for the axle become its future demise. I know paper can be durable, and paint can help it resist moisture, but aren't there options that aren't paper? I just looked up drain pipe, and 4" PVC drain pipe is not that expensive at $12 for 10'. Though if you go to 6", the price skyrockets. 6" diameter corrugated drain pipe cost $15 for 10'. But I am concerned it may not be stiff enough... though it might be if the rest of the cannon is lightweight foam. 

Thinking more, if the cannon is stationary, all you need is a few inches of a fake axle to stick out the wheel. So you could just cut it from foam. Don't even cut the hole in the wheel. Just stick on the fake axle.

-Joe


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

This prop is mainly for short duration outdoor use / indoor prop like the majority of halloween props. To build it out of PVC especially as the main barrel is 10" diameter the options and weight get very pricey and very heavy. Oddly enough, those cardboard axels once painted and varathaned should resist a odd rainstorm or unexpected squall. The walls on them are over 1/4" thick and have been sitting in my shed for years. 

I appreciate the concern though, If I was expecting this prop to be left outside, I would be swapping everything to real wood, but at that point this build become 1000x harder as everything has to be approached very differently and material choices a lot more selective.

This is the middle ground of having an awesome prop, but not breaking the bank to put one together.

Thanks for watching


----------



## darryl (Oct 10, 2007)

24 Pack: FloraCraft® Foam Ball White, 5"

Here’s a link to a 24 pack of 5 inch foam balls for $83. Looks like you’re in Canada so I’m not sure if this helps or not? If you were to glue them in a stack and then hard coat them with some Dry Loc and then paint it may look acceptable for tour6 inch barrel.


----------



## cadcoke5 (Feb 23, 2013)

In regard to cannonballs, I've seen balls around that size at $1 stores in the U.S.  There are soft ones that wouldn't accept paint, and baseball shaped ones. But, the clear balls used for Christmas decorations are probably your best bet.. They could open for you to put things inside. So, that is your cheapest option. They don't change over the Christmas until after Halloween. So, perhaps you can order online from dollartree.com before you need it (they don't have them yet). Or perhaps a craft store will have them.

-Joe


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Afternoon all! 

After a rather crazy week when it comes to audio issues, I have managed to get the part II complete! It turned out great and now I am heading into doing the final pieces to complete this epic prop.


----------



## darryl (Oct 10, 2007)

Absolutely AMAZING!! That thing looks like it should be on a pirate ship ready to terrorize the Seven Seas hunting for bounty! Can't wait to see it in your display. I'm sure you're going to get a bunch of comments once we get closer to Halloween and people start searching for ideas for pirate themed parties/haunts.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Great job on this build Samhaim.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Been meaning to get online earlier to respond to everyone but with my little part of the world having schools locked down again, my two girls are back at home and I am having to home school my 6 year old each morning which between prop making, playing teacher, Graphic design and getting my (very large) garden going (So if you see dirt under my nails in my videos, you know why) , these days are a whirlwind of activity  
*
Darryl: * Thanks for the kind words! I know I am building these videos for props in kinda the wrong time of the year, but when halloween comes around I ideas I have can't be squeezed into such a small window, I made the decision to make these things all year round, I really love prop making and the best way to get better is just tons of practice. The views on the videos are nice, but overall, this is my mass creative outlet. I am glad people enjoy them. 

I am currently working on the finish parts of the canon, metal hasps, rope and the such. So this weeks video is decent, at least it is not snowing and I am not hauling a 7 1/2' canon in and out of the house 15 times a day (or so it felt like). Thanks for the kind words 

*stick: *Thanks for the comment! The finished canon is looking so good, I'm excited to share the last part with everyone this weekend and then off to the next prop while figuring out what the heck I am going to do with this canon as it takes up a ton of space. 

If anyone has a specific prop they would like my take on, let me know! I'm always looking for ideas!


----------

